# Alternative to Netflix in MX?



## TamiJ

I have Netflix but does anyone know if there is another company available with streaming shows and movies? I really want to sign up for Amazon Prime, however their streaming services are only available in the US.


----------



## GARYJ65

Clarovideo, by Telmex


----------



## TamiJ

Great, thanks! I will look into it.


----------



## El Gato Bodegero

If you want to watch American Netflix you can using a VPN service, I use Hotspot shield and its totally free and is also very easy to use, of course this only works with a Laptop or a Tablet.

I would recommend you to buy Apple Tv 1st or 2nd generation and install XMBC and by adding channels you have access to thousand of Movies, TV shows, Tv channels etc etc in HD.

I think amazon prime works outside the US using a VPN but you need an american credit card to pay for amazon prime.


----------



## maesonna

We got Clarovideo a few weeks ago but I haven’t had time to watch anything yet. I will report if I get a chance to check it out.


----------



## TundraGreen

maesonna said:


> We got Clarovideo a few weeks ago but I haven’t had time to watch anything yet. I will report if I get a chance to check it out.


I looked at it briefly. I have NetFlix. With Netflix you pay a monthly fee, but then all the content is free. With ClaroVideo it looked like they charged a monthly fee plus a pay-per-view charge for each movie. Is that right?


----------



## maesonna

No, there are both free movies and pay-per-view movies on Clarovideo. Currently we are on a one-year free trial, so it’s not costing us anything.

Actually, shortly after posting the above (about never having time to check it out yet), I did watch a movie. I looked for some recent movies and shows I had been interested in, but none were available. Then I found a 15-year-old movie I remembered seeing and watching quite a long time ago, and I rewatched it.


----------



## emilybcruz

Cinepolis Klic is like Netflix. 89 pesos a month. I think it's relatively new. I don't have it personally but I saw an advertisement for it during the previews of a movie in a Cinepolis cinema. 

https://www.cinepolisklic.com/

On a side note, if you use Google Chrome as your browser and add the Media Hint extension you can access US Netflix, Amazon Prime, Hulu, etc.


----------



## TamiJ

emilybcruz said:


> Cinepolis Klic is like Netflix. 89 pesos a month. I think it's relatively new. I don't have it personally but I saw an advertisement for it during the previews of a movie in a Cinepolis cinema.
> 
> https://www.cinepolisklic.com/
> 
> On a side note, if you use Google Chrome as your browser and add the Media Hint extension you can access US Netflix, Amazon Prime, Hulu, etc.


I do use Chrome. How do I get the Media Hint extension?


----------



## emilybcruz

Go to https://mediahint.com/ and follow the instructions. I thought the set up was relatively simple. And it allows you to access websites from any part of the world, not just the US, so no more pesky "this isn't available in your country" prompts.


----------



## TamiJ

Thanks everyone for the great information.


----------



## TamiJ

emilybcruz said:


> Go to https://mediahint.com/ and follow the instructions. I thought the set up was relatively simple. And it allows you to access websites from any part of the world, not just the US, so no more pesky "this isn't available in your country" prompts.


Thanks for this! I appreciate it. The Cinepolisclik looks like it has a really good movie selection. I am impressed. I also like that it gives the option to rent movies as you go, or do a monthly membership.


----------



## Shawndy

We got a router with a US ip addy and get US netflix in Mexico. Much more ****** friendly


----------



## TundraGreen

Shawndy said:


> We got a router with a US ip addy and get US netflix in Mexico. Much more ****** friendly


My primary use for NetFlix is to watch movies in Spanish to work on my listening skills. Does the US version offer Spanish language versions (dubbed or original)? I know the selection in the US is much better than the Mexico version of Netflix.


----------



## Shawndy

TundraGreen said:


> My primary use for NetFlix is to watch movies in Spanish to work on my listening skills. Does the US version offer Spanish language versions (dubbed or original)? I know the selection in the US is much better than the Mexico version of Netflix.


No, it's the American version. We have local Mexican sky network for our Spanish programming

cheers


----------



## Lorij

Hulu Plus works!!! we use a VPN and we can watch shows on HULU plus and also on several other sites bases in the US by going thru our VPN we pay $120 a year for our VPN service, you should check into that and then you wont miss any of your shows!!


----------



## emilybcruz

TundraGreen said:


> My primary use for NetFlix is to watch movies in Spanish to work on my listening skills. Does the US version offer Spanish language versions (dubbed or original)? I know the selection in the US is much better than the Mexico version of Netflix.


From what I've checked on the shows I watch, there isn't an option to dubbing or subtitles in any language.


----------



## PanamaJack

Just thought people who want to see more television from the U.S. might be interested in this - I purchased it last month for us at our home in DF but more importantly for when I my brothers and sisters come to visit for two and three months at a time. This came higly recommended but in the end everyone makes their own decision. Momentum Electronics | 2013


----------



## terrybahena

Not sure if this works everywhere in Mexico, but here in Baja and when we were in Sonora we watch free movies at watch32.com. The movies come out a couple of months after they're at the theater, but that's ok for us. We just connect the laptop to the tv and watch. Anyway it's worth a try right, when it's free. Never tried in remote Guerrero haha internet was spotty enough!


----------



## Belizegirl

terrybahena said:


> Not sure if this works everywhere in Mexico, but here in Baja and when we were in Sonora we watch free movies at watch32.com. The movies come out a couple of months after they're at the theater, but that's ok for us. We just connect the laptop to the tv and watch. Anyway it's worth a try right, when it's free. Never tried in remote Guerrero haha internet was spotty enough!


Thank you! I just checked and it works in Q.Roo, even on my iPad.


----------



## Los Sabinos

There's a company in Monterrey called Momentum Electronics? They make a router that gives you a US IP address that will allow video streaming of US content from Netflix, Hulu, etc. They claim you can video stream via Wi-Fi through a smart TV or smart Blu-ray DVD and thus view the streaming US content on your TV. I have not been able to find anyone who is familiar with them and there is no information about them on the web except their own website. So I don't know if they are for real and if their device works.


----------



## Los Sabinos

What's the name of the device and the name of the manufacturer? Thanks.


----------



## DennyDaddy

It's just a regular router that you connect up to your modem, that router is flashed with a program called dd-wrt. And then you purchase a VPN from the net. Mostly, you use your regular internet modem or wifi for e-mail and net surfing. Then, when you want to watch US programs, movies, you go to your wifi settings and switch to the vpn router, most likely also wifi. The reason is that it's a little slower speed than your modem.
I went thru Flash Routers on the net and brought a wifi router and signed up for HMS (Hide My Ass VPN), both found on the web.

You can buy a wifi router in Mexico and have a good tech computer person install the DD-WRT program, found open source on the web, and the VPN service info will be given to you by the VPN company, as all have live chat.

With that, the VPN service can be brought on line. The router has to be re programed by a good electronics computer tech because he can brick the router and it's useless. The router can be brought in Mexico, the vpn over the net, a computer tech can install dd-wrt and you can start watching US English programs.

There are lots of free tv and free US movies on the web, plus you can find US news,

DD


----------



## Los Sabinos

Hi DennyDaddy,
Thanks for the info you supplied. I signed up for Hide my Ass VPN and then found out I need to buy a separate router in order to video stream via Wi-Fi through my Blu-rau DVD to my TV. It sounded very complicated so I canceled my HMA VPN service. There's a company in Monterrey called Momentum Electronics that makes a pre-configured router that's plug-and play. According to them you just plug their router into your existing Telmex DSL modem/router and away you go. The cost is only US $149 which includes one year's service. Then it's US $99 per year after that. It sounds like just what I need but I can't find anyone else who has bought it or any info about it or them on the web.. Have you ever heard of them? They claim to be in business for over 5 years. If you have any time maybe you would like to check them out. I'm searching on this forum to find someone else who has bought their router. Again, thanks for your help.
Los Sabinos



DennyDaddy said:


> It's just a regular router that you connect up to your modem, that router is flashed with a program called dd-wrt. And then you purchase a VPN from the net. Mostly, you use your regular internet modem or wifi for e-mail and net surfing. Then, when you want to watch US programs, movies, you go to your wifi settings and switch to the vpn router, most likely also wifi. The reason is that it's a little slower speed than your modem.
> I went thru Flash Routers on the net and brought a wifi router and signed up for HMS (Hide My Ass VPN), both found on the web.
> 
> You can buy a wifi router in Mexico and have a good tech computer person install the DD-WRT program, found open source on the web, and the VPN service info will be given to you by the VPN company, as all have live chat.
> 
> With that, the VPN service can be brought on line. The router has to be re programed by a good electronics computer tech because he can brick the router and it's useless. The router can be brought in Mexico, the vpn over the net, a computer tech can install dd-wrt and you can start watching US English programs.
> 
> There are lots of free tv and free US movies on the web, plus you can find US news,
> 
> DD


----------



## Los Sabinos

Hi Panama Jack,
Do I understand correctly that you bought the IP Americana router from Momentum Electronics in Monterrey and that it works as advertised. They tell me all I need to do is connect their router to my Telmex DSL modem/router and then connect my smart Blu-ray DVD via Wi-Fi to their router and then I'll be able to video stream the US versions of Netflix and other US video streaming services. I've been reluctant to buy since they don't take US credit cards and I can't find any info about them on the web which makes me suspicious. Would very much appreciate your comments on this. Thanks.
Los Sabinos



PanamaJack said:


> Just thought people who want to see more television from the U.S. might be interested in this - I purchased it last month for us at our home in DF but more importantly for when I my brothers and sisters come to visit for two and three months at a time. This came higly recommended but in the end everyone makes their own decision.


----------



## RosaMP

DennyDaddy said:


> It's just a regular router that you connect up to your modem, that router is flashed with a program called dd-wrt. And then you purchase a VPN from the net.
> 
> DD


Would a free VPN not work?


----------



## DennyDaddy

For all who asked, I do not know anything about any routers set up for VPN sold in Mexico. But, all free VPN service will work, but make sure you are signed to a city in the states.

Now, another thing, if you are signed up with a VPN service like Hide My Ass, or any of them, you down load their program on your computor to access their VPN service. Them you can use your computor for the VPN service.

Then, connect your conputor to your TV, wired, blue tooth, or wiifi and watch the english shows on your TV or computor.

That way you do not need a special DD-WRT routher. But keep in mind, the server does not like sending the english movies out of the US, YouTube sends out.

So, on your brouser, clear all traces that you are in Mexico, clear, history, clear everything, and temp set time to the city in the states you chose to use for the VPN,

i was having trouble one time on VPN and I did not do this and I kept getting Crackle movies VPN Denver in Spanish.

So, any free VPN service will work but the routher is very complcated to set up DD-WRT. That you can google and try to down load to a router, but if not done right, it will be shot, ant setting up the VPN is complacated, plus alot of server input has to be logged in.

Best, to sign up to a VPN service, most have a chat service, and a section to down the VPN software right to your computor,
Like Hide MY Ass does. I used that for a year with their program on my computor, then, about 3 months ago I went up to the states for a month and ordered a DD-WRT router from a company on the net called " Flash Routers " google it .
Tell them the VPN service you use, and the WiFi ( make sure you ask for wifi) router can connect all devices wifi all over the house and yard. Price is about 100 over the cost for the router. Wifthout tec know how, most cannot install the nessary program into a router to make a wifi VPN router, but I can be wrong. 

I hope this help some

DD


----------



## DennyDaddy

Hi

I could be wrong, but if anybody has a router with a US IP, now this is a FYI but I would say somebody brought a router somewhere from somebody who flashed that router with a DD-WRT program, and set it up with a server, most likely a free VPN because it has to go thru the Mexican tele system, and Mexican internet. Most likely a good deal tho. 

DD


----------



## Los Sabinos

Hi Denny Daddy,
Thanks so much for all this information. So maybe this company, Momentum Electronics, has done just what you said. The bought a router, flashed it with a DD-WRT program and set it up with a server in the US using a free VPN. They sell it as a turnkey solution. Just connect it to your existing Telmex DSL router and then connect your smart DVD via Wi-Fi to their router and you can access all the content available in the US. It sounds like an ideal solution but I wish I could find someone who has bought it. Panama Jack, a member of this forum, has apparently bought it and I'm waiting to hear from him on his experience. Thanks again for all your help.
Los Sabinos


----------



## Bobbyb

I tried the Chrome extension media hint . Installed in Chrome and the icon showed it was turned on. Opened up Amazon but it would not allow me to watch anything. Gave me the notice about geographical location. I have tried in the past with different free VPN including hide my --s. Would not work. I am told that Amazon has very good software to prevent cross border access. But watch32.com is cool!


----------



## DennyDaddy

Bobbyb said:


> I tried the Chrome extension media hint . Installed in Chrome and the icon showed it was turned on. Opened up Amazon but it would not allow me to watch anything. Gave me the notice about geographical location. I have tried in the past with different free VPN including hide my --s. Would not work. I am told that Amazon has very good software to prevent cross border access. But watch32.com is cool!


Hi Bobbyb.....

At first I had trouble with HMS before my flash routher. But after sign up with the VPN it took me a while, but I had to first go into settings, and there was a section installed by HMA where you have to check. For some reason my password on my I-pad HMA setting was always wrong, and sontimes my user name.

So in the HMA settings I then had to put in the right password which was all X'd and I noticed the x'es were way more than what my password was. Then I looked at my user name, always seen, check if correct. 

Now why this happened I could not tell you, I did not understand. So before I would go in VPN, I first would check my settings, to see if correct. 

I used regular mex DSL surfing the net because its faster than useing VPN. So when I wanted to watch an US English movie say on Crackle, I would go into settings, check the HMA settings and retype my password, check if user word was correct,
then go into settings and turn on the VPN, from then on , always worked great then.

Now, if I wanted to change US cities, I would have to sign back on to Hide My Ass, go into to the city and download section, download to my computor, then, install.

Then I would go back into settings and check or blockout the password, and re-install the password and check user name.
Then go to another place in settings and turn on VPN.

Never had any problems after that... But had to clear out brower history and such and set time to US city I picked for VPN, as I said before one time on Crackle on VPN it came back in Spanish, maybe because the Crackle server caught on I was in Mexico.

This all worked find on my computer and I-Pad. After a year I went to a DD-WRT flashed router. That way all my equiptment can connect wifi around the home with VPN on all the time.

This may not be your problem, but this was my problem that took me a while to figure out. And the router freeded up my conputor from being hooked up to the tv.

dd


----------



## Los Sabinos

Bobbyb,
Thanks for your input. Your solution sounds like what I need. What DD-WRT flashed router did you get? I'm looking at IP Americana supplied by Momentum Electronics in Monterrey. It sounds like the solution you got but you didn't mention the name of the router. Have you heard of this company? If so, what do you know about them? Thanks.
Los Sabinos


----------



## emilybcruz

Just an update to my previous response... MediaHint now costs $3.99 a month. I got an alert last week and was offered a 7 day free trial before I would need to make a payment.  

I disabled it for now and am on the hunt for something similar.


----------



## Los Sabinos

Thanks for the update Emily.
Los Sabinos


----------

